
Dave Sudia on Kubernetes Local Dev, Building a PaaS, and Platform Personas - crmccormick
https://www.getambassador.io/podcasts/dave-sudia-on-kubernetes-local-development-building-a-paas-and-platform-personas/
======
brunoba
While its interesting to see the thought process behind this, its also very
common to see companies going down the road of creating PaaS on top of K8s and
later giving up, because it adds a lot of work, its hard to get it to the
state where it needs to be, and ultimately, ends up adding more complexity,
more effort, consuming budget and diverting funds and focus away from what
adds value to the company

There are different options that can deliver the expected result while
enabling the DevOps engineer to focus on control, security and spending time
with their development team to really understand what they need

